# Can a puppy play/run around too much?



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

Tabor is just over 16 weeks, and since he's fully vaccinated we are expanding his world from an empty field by the house.

Yesterday we had the opportunity to go on a slow casual ~90min hike on local trails with 7 other Vizslas (the Vizsla community is so strong here, I'm very fortunate to have found out about it). 

He was off leash and had a blast, doing his best to keep up with the older dogs (obviously not able to yet!). He didn't look over tired or seem to be struggling at all. 

But, is there any harm in having him run around so much at this age? I know you cant run with them while young because of the growth plates, but is an easy off leash hike in the woods doing any harm? I don't plan to do any on leash distance with him until he's fully matured physically. 

I want to find the balance between getting all of his energy out while being a responsible puppy owner. Any input would be amazing.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Sounds like fun!

"Slow casual", +1. Use common sense, and remember puppy enthusiasm often exceeds their stamina. 45 minutes is fine, my concern with older dogs is frankly that they often run over puppies, especially when there's 7 of them!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Gingerling said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> "Slow casual", +1. Use common sense, and remember puppy enthusiasm often exceeds their stamina. 45 minutes is fine, my concern with older dogs is frankly that they often run over puppies, especially when there's 7 of them!


...and not Vizsla specific


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

Our older dog is a Pitt Mix that was Rescued and she loves to hurdle him when they play haha. 

Unfortunately her hips are the greatet so anything more than a short play session on a flat field is a lot for her.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

My puppy is a little over 6 months and she's just about able to handle a 90 minute hike now, and that tires her out for the entire day, and sometimes into the next. She has just recovered from an injury, but she's also a "lower energy" V, if there is any such thing! That's in comparison to other V's, of course, not your average dog. I actually posted about her energy levels when she was around your pup's age because I was worried I was over-exercising her and we were only doing maybe 20 minutes or so at the beach or park. Even now 45 minutes of running with other dogs is more than enough for her. 

Now I don't stress as much about it, I just watch her for signs of being tired. She tends to get nippy and start biting her leash when she is at the end of her rope, or if she is off leash she will just lie down when she's had enough, or start digging obsessively, or start grunting a lot more than usual. Sharkies and zoomies still happen mostly when she's either tired or hungry.


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the reply nymeria. I went back and found/read that post.

I know I probably shouldn't stress it too much. I should just take it easy and to my best to read him but the question wouldn't hurt to ask. 

Not only is he new to running around off leash but I'm new to reading his mood while he's off leash. It's a daily work in progress and every time we take him to run around, we are all getting a better understanding of when enough is enough.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Tabor said:


> but I'm new to reading his mood while he's off leash. It's a daily work in progress and every time we take him to run around, we are all getting a better understanding of when enough is enough.


Tabor will change your life forever. They force you to join with them and understand them on the deepest level imaginable, and in return, they, you. The journey is unforgettable.


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

Gingerling said:


> Tabor said:
> 
> 
> > but I'm new to reading his mood while he's off leash. It's a daily work in progress and every time we take him to run around, we are all getting a better understanding of when enough is enough.
> ...


I feel this so much and I know it's only just the beginning. 

I had family pets growing up but as an adult this is the first pet I've been primarily responsible for. The connection is unimaginable. The little dude is awesome.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

I know exactly what you mean! I feel like I learn more about my girl every day, and become better at reading her moods and communicating with her. 

I think it's awesome to ask the question and I do the same - I'm learning too, since Mia is my first dog as an adult, as well. It's nice to hear about other people's experiences, because there's so much I just didn't notice/remember with the dogs I grew up with. And it is just amazing. I cannot believe the connection, sometimes. And I absolutely loved my dogs growing up, it's just different when you are the one responsible for their happiness and well-being.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

When Amos gets tired off leash, he either lays down and pants or he goes "Sasquatch" on us (beast-like grunting while doing the zoomies).


----------

